# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  army ?

## chris norris

do they test for steroids in the british army. and if your already a soldier and you start to use steroids would you get discharged?

----------


## bulkyboy

ive been serving for 2 years and been tested twice when i was on em and im still in. they dont test for em coz too expensive! they say they do but they dont. i know loads of soldiers that r on juice. crack on! just dont go telling everyone.

----------

